

How I blog: One year of posts in a single org file - melling
http://endlessparentheses.com/how-i-blog-one-year-of-posts-in-a-single-org-file.html

======
cheez
If you don't use org mode, you should. Emacs is entering a renaissance.

~~~
melling
You can use org-mode in Sublime:

[https://github.com/danielmagnussons/orgmode](https://github.com/danielmagnussons/orgmode)

If you commit and org file on github, it will render.

e.g. README.org

~~~
egh
org-mode without the huge collection of emacs lisp code to generate agendas,
export to HTML, LaTeX, etc., navigate rapidly, search, etc. isn't really of
much use.

~~~
melling
It works great as a simple markdown. I have over a dozen org files on github
that I use for notes.

You're making that common mistake to assume that if someone isn't using all
the power features of a tool then you should use a simpler tool. I have a tool
with room to grow. For example:

[https://github.com/bdewey/org-ruby](https://github.com/bdewey/org-ruby)

People use Emacs for writing books. You'd probably tell them they're wasting
their time?

[http://www.therandymon.com/index.php?/197-Woodnotes-Guide-
to...](http://www.therandymon.com/index.php?/197-Woodnotes-Guide-to-Emacs-for-
Writers.html)

